# -Maru completely controlled the swaying bowl.-



## Paco Dennis (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Devi (Feb 1, 2022)

Love it. We have watched Maru for years! The other cat in the first section is Hannah.

These people have the cleanest floors!


----------



## jujube (Feb 1, 2022)

Cat: "If it fits, I sits."


----------

